# Painting? Basement and Color Ideas?



## yellowkat (Apr 30, 2011)

I feel stupid saying this same intro AGAIN as I did in my last two posts BUT ohwell. My boyfriend and I are moving into the basement, and finally have some room to breath(going from 9x10 to 20x36). Aside from some issues with the ceiling and leaks the next problem was how the heck we're going to finish and furnish and organize everything. I found this space planner online and gave it a shot, came up with this. Icovia® Space Planner
Here is a screen shot http://img21.imageshack.us/f/unledft.png/

So everything is in order, we have a rough idea of where we want things. Not really sure weather or not to paint or wear to paint. The lighting the basement is terrible though so we need something to liven things up a bit. I was thinking a nice bright red or pale yellow for the wall thats just drywall. But am really blanking on what to do with the rest of the walls, atm they have cedar planks on them.

Also curious if it might be a good idea to instead of using faux plants to bring in green, looking in to what plants would live down there.

Any suggestions or ideas would be much appreciated, the suggestion of beiges and tans on the walls will bring only doom!


----------



## Alyssa (May 18, 2011)

I did cool grays in my home just now with stark white molding..its classy, contemporary & looks awesome!!! but it sounds like your space would do well with blues. Check out Delphinium from valspar...with white moldings it can look awesome!!


----------



## CeilingTiles (May 23, 2011)

Could could always paint over the cedar planks or rip them down. I would definitely go all bright colors. You might want to think about going with ceiling tiles for ceiling incase there is a leak you won't have to rip down the drywall.


----------



## ricksteves2011 (May 27, 2011)

I think you should go with bright colors, so that it look great and lively. In bed room go for soothing colors like light pink, or light blue..it will look awesome.


----------



## yellowkat (May 28, 2011)

went with a merlot color or one that will appear as such given the lighting, thanks for the replies though.


----------



## eagle3341 (Jul 5, 2011)

Go for bright colors so that it will not look so basement-y. =) Create a way that it will look ventilated, relaxing and cozy.


----------



## Alyssa (Jul 15, 2011)

Whatever color you decide to do test it out first...basement lighting is always tricky and paint can look really different on a wall then the sample. Especially if you decide to go gray. I love gray's but most of them are either to purpley, or blue or even green...so test it out.


----------



## SteveMarker (Oct 11, 2011)

Could could always paint over the cedar planks or rip them down. I would definitely go all bright colors. You might want to think about going with ceiling tiles for ceiling incase there is a leak you won't have to rip down the drywall.


----------



## bighill (Oct 12, 2011)

i would go with the pale yellow. red painted walls are proven to be negative mood changers! don't do it! yellow is calming and can go with many styles and decorations. the plants are a good idea too. just make sure it doesn't require a lot of sunlight :/


----------

